# N. livingstonii identification question



## cichlids4life1812 (Jan 16, 2014)

HI Everyone, I would like to know if this cichlid is a true N. Livingstonii? Why/Why not? Thanks for the input.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

No, because it is a N. venestus.


----------



## cichlids4life1812 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well it cant be N. venestus because it was bred in an aquarium with a group of livingstonii in it. Why do you think its N venestus? I do appreciate the response


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It is at least part venestus... maybe a hybrid. The coloration and spotting is not consistent with livingstoni, but it is with venestus.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I think it is a livingstonii. Rennsport, what do you mean by saying, "the coloration and spotting is not consistent with livingstonii"? If you are talking about the lighter coloration at the top of the body that is most likely the light and besides that would still be normal. Also by looking at various pictures of livingstonii juveniles its "spotting" is normal.

I could be wrong, but you can't be so quick to say hybrid.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Pure _livingstonii_ have no yellow on them, for starters. There are a lot of hybrids between this and _venustus_, which is the only species of the genus that shows yellow color. The spotting pattern on a pure fish also is different; the spots form loose horizontal lines, on _venustus_ they look more like vertical bars. When they are scattered spots like that, it is an indicator of a hybrid.

If you google image the species, you will see two distinct forms. The real one, and the hybrids with yellow in them. OP's fish is a hybrid, plain and simple.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I stand corrected, sorry for my previous comment and thanks chromedome.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree, does not look like a pure Livingstonii or venustus... Livingstonii should have a longer body also, as well as the odd spotting and hint of yellow. A hybrid of the two is a good guess.


----------



## cichlids4life1812 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for all your help everyone. I still have one problem though. I bought the parents of this fish as N. livingstonii from a LFS. I bred those fish, and there was never a venestus in my tank. Is it possible that the LFS (Big Als) could have made this mistake in purchasing? Could it have been a hybridization from the fish farm? Do you guys have any other ideas as to how this could happen? I must say, im dissapointed to discover that these fish could be a hybridization.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

cichlids4life1812 said:


> Thanks for all your help everyone. I still have one problem though. I bought the parents of this fish as N. livingstonii from a LFS. I bred those fish, and there was never a venestus in my tank. Is it possible that the LFS (Big Als) could have made this mistake in purchasing? Could it have been a hybridization from the fish farm? Do you guys have any other ideas as to how this could happen? I must say, im dissapointed to discover that these fish could be a hybridization.


Obviously you had doubts, since you asked.

Maybe can you post some pics of the parents, if possible?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Definitely not a livingstonii. That particular chain has done a lot to promote the hobby in Canada and for that I applaud them,however they are a business. If their supplier sends them a few wrong fish do you really think they are going to bother complaining? They definitely aren't going to pack them up and pay for shipping back to Florida. You can walk into any of their stores on any given day and find hybrids, as well as many fine quality fish. When it comes to cichlids it's buyer beware, so you really have to arm yourself with information before making a purchase.


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

How about this one, all? I have been wondering about mine as well. I take it from the discussion about the yellow and the spots being more or less creating horizontal lines this one is true, please let me know though!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I would say yes, that is a good example of a juvie _livingstonii_. Anal is orange, spots are in horizontal alignment, and the light areas are the proper flat grey-white color.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Mr Chromedome said:


> I would say yes, that is a good example of a juvie _livingstonii_. Anal is orange, spots are in horizontal alignment, and the light areas are the proper flat grey-white color.


And the body shape and head are more correct. Sometimes you see nice reddish brown blotch spots that are quite attractive, but probably get browner as the fish matures.


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## cichlids4life1812 (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is a picture of the female mother of the juvenile in the previous pic.


----------



## cichlids4life1812 (Jan 16, 2014)

On another note, i would love some help identifying the following 2 species: I know the one is a compressiceps, however....I cant seem to narrow it down. The blue guys, i cant be sure of either. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

The mother is too yellow to be pure livingstonii. The comp is a Dimidiochromis compressiceps. Not sure on the mbuna.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I think the blue guys are your bargain basement "Assorted African Cichlids".


----------

